# SkillSelect (189 & 190) - High Risk Applicants



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

There is a new service standard for DIAC after presentation of skillselect. The thing that drew my attention the most is the removal of categorization of LR/HR from the processing time for skillselect visa types, while it still exist for RSMS/ENS visas.
I think this must mean something like a higher priority for skillselect visas when it comes to security checks.


I was amongst the first who applied skilselect visa subclass 190. And I think my profile would deem to be a VHR one as I'm Palestinian living in Syria with many visits to Lebanon. I lodged my 190 application on 13-Aug-2012 so according to the new standards should get my grant around 13-Feb-2013.


Before skillselect it used to take up to 18 months to finalize security assessment by external agency (ASIO). Now DIAC states it should be around 6 months only. What do you think about this whole new skillselect processing standards? should we get our hopes high on this or not?

Source: Client Service Charter


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

should I inform my CO of any visits to other countries while my case is under processing?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

omarau said:


> should I inform my CO of any visits to other countries while my case is under processing?


I think it is better to email the CO intimating this.
Something here on external checks Processing delay

Cheers!


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

if you leave your current adress more than 14 days then you need to inform him with form for change in circumstances. Otherwise i think its better to wait for co if he ask ny additional details then u can inform him/her. Also form 80 is with date and after that any travel is ok. Abt 14 days i read somewhere on DIAC website. 
See my signature iapplied 18 sep and waitinggggggg


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

destinationaustralia said:


> I think it is better to email the CO intimating this.
> Something here on external checks Processing delay
> 
> Cheers!


the article has a valid point, the lengthy in-depth security assessment could be done when applying for a citizenship.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have applied for visa 190 and sent both medical test and PPC 2 weeks ago. I come from Iran. my dependent (my mother) still has not taken medical test, I really like to postpone the entering time to Australia as my mother cannot pass the ielts exam i have to pay additional 4000 dollars which i cannot afford it. if i obtain more information i will add here.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

omarau said:


> There is a new service standard for DIAC after presentation of skillselect. The thing that drew my attention the most is the removal of categorization of LR/HR from the processing time for skillselect visa types, while it still exist for RSMS/ENS visas.
> I think this must mean something like a higher priority for skillselect visas when it comes to security checks.
> 
> I was amongst the first who applied skilselect visa subclass 190. And I think my profile would deem to be a VHR one as I'm Palestinian living in Syria with many visits to Lebanon. I lodged my 190 application on 13-Aug-2012 so according to the new standards should get my grant around 13-Feb-2013.
> ...


There are many threads where people have already set up high hopes for their visas and are counting their chickens even before they are hatched. Confucius would never recommend this. 
If you are patient enough to wait for the processing times and confident about your experience and related documents and getting a visa, then why not?


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does anybody have news?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

MECH89 said:


> Does anybody have news?


On what?


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> I think it is better to email the CO intimating this.
> Something here on external checks Processing delay
> 
> Cheers!


I'm currently in a business trip for 5 weeks, should I wait for CO mail and then inform him or should I submit the change in circumstance form? Between, I have submitted all other documents and have done medicals


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

I want to say the same thing that it looks like as if High Risk/ Low risk condition has been removed from 189 and 190 visa But Do anybody has confirmation of the same from DIAC end...?

Regards,


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> On what?


about the processing time of high risk countries, how long does it take?


----------



## moe007 (Sep 29, 2013)

omarau said:


> There is a new service standard for DIAC after presentation of skillselect. The thing that drew my attention the most is the removal of categorization of LR/HR from the processing time for skillselect visa types, while it still exist for RSMS/ENS visas.
> I think this must mean something like a higher priority for skillselect visas when it comes to security checks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi moe, who is your case officer? I am also a proud Palestinian. I guess they do security checks for us (Palestinian Authority with ID). everybody is saying here patience is the only option. 

I tied to communicate with my CO, they don't give status updates. A Syrian friend here waited around 10 months to get SC cleared. Inshalla you will have speedy grant and get red of that Watheeqa soon


----------



## moe007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Rabee,
I am surprised that your syrian friend had to go through security clearance. a Syrian friend of mine did not go through any security check. 

the case officer mentioned that it would take at least a year to get my sc clear. I hope it takes them less since i was born and raised in uae. i mean, UAE is the only place they should do security check in since i have never been to palestine. 

and yes! inshalla i get rid of this watheeqa soon! Allah yesma3 mennak!


----------



## hgaroosi (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Guys
I am from Iran . I applied for 190 in June and no news so far. I am onshore from Melbourne. Just I would ask you what is your situation now? Did you get your PR? Could you please tel me how long it is take time to process your applications?

Thanks


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Hgaroosi,

I am still waiting myself since Jan 2013 . CO advised I should wait until July 2014. but this is not standard, some people get it in around 12 months

They usually say it takes around 12 months for security checking (from date of being contacted by team 13)

Regards



hgaroosi said:


> Hey Guys
> I am from Iran . I applied for 190 in June and no news so far. I am onshore from Melbourne. Just I would ask you what is your situation now? Did you get your PR? Could you please tel me how long it is take time to process your applications?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

You may want to take a look at this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...281593-list-high-risk-low-risk-countries.html


----------



## tony_bej (May 26, 2014)

Hi Guys,

How u all doin?

Just wanted to share my skillselect experience that is still "under development"

I am 29 years old, and i have 4 years experience in Computer Programming. 

I applied for my skills to be assessed beginning of February 2014, i gave them a call then because it took longer then 3 months and the result turned out to be positive.. Just waiting for them to mail me the letter which is suppose to happen this week.

In addition to this, i took my IELTS May 17th (a week ago) and i expect to get my results this weekend! I need a 7 on all sections of the test to reach the 60 points.

I am going to be applying for the skilled independent 189 visa under 26312 (Programmer). 

Is it better to apply for state sponsorship? what are my chances if i happen to lodge my EOI beginning of next month? According to your invaluable experience, how long will it take to get an invitation to apply for the 189 visa? (Min/Max)

Also, is it true that there is prejudice against middle eastern(s) applying? Meaning that we are not favored among all other third world countries? Did any of my fellow middle easterns experience this sort of prejudice?

Much appreciated!

Tony B.


----------

